# Aneeda72 Garden 2021



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

I love to garden flowers and veggies and fruit vines, but no trees.  Anytime I get a tree husband manages to break it.  I am being to think he hates trees .  Anyway, have been working, working, working on re doing the garden for this year, in both the front and back.  Here is a picture of the raised bed box spring which is almost done.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I love to garden flowers and veggies and fruit vines, but no trees.  Anytime I get a tree husband manages to break it.  I am being to think he hates trees .  Anyway, have been working, working, working on re doing the garden for this year, in both the front and back.  Here is a picture of the raised bed box spring which is almost done.


Looks great, @Aneeda72  - you put an awful lot of work into your garden. I hope you get a good crop of veggies this summer.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 13, 2021)

As Freddie Prinze used to say... "_looking good_"!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

In the background, he is working on Bella”s reshaped dog run, again.  It will be 80 feet long in the side yard and about 15 feet in front of the back of the house.  Her dog house will be moved where there is shade for a good part of the day.  We also have a shade cover for a section back there.

You can see tomatoes in blue pots.  It is still to cold to have tomatoes outside at night.  Taking out the dead roses  as there just was not enough moisture for some of them and irises from the front will be moved back.  Again, because I move them they won’t bloom, but I am making changes that will mean less watering in the front, and front side yard.

We are in a bad drought.

We lost a great deal of speciality grass which was supposed to survive the winter and didn’t because the Lowe’s employees were wrong.  . I should have googled all the plants I bought. I did buy them on clearance, except for a few, so not as great a loss as it could have been.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

Garden tip:  The commercial nursery puts 3 to 5 seeds in a veggie pot to ensure that at least one seed sprouts.  (As mentioned  pots are now on sale at Lowe’s 3 for 9 dollars.). The trick to buying these pots is to buy the pot with the most sprouted seeds in it.  I see people all the time, grab a pot without checking.

If only one seed has sprouted, and you plant too early, and it dies, you are out 3 for the plant and then another three to buy another plant.  Sometimes you can only get two in a pot, I really try to get three.  This means more veggies.  This is a spaghetti plant with three plants in it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2021)

Looks good Aneeda, good luck with your garden.  You're much more ambitious than I am, I used to have a full veggie garden and a strawberry patch.  Between the bugs, the dry conditions, poor soil and my black thumb, I gave up in my retirement.  The time in my life I used to think I'd embrace gardening more than in my working days, I want nothing to do with it.  We go away on camping trips a couple of times a year too, so anything growing in the yard, plants, flowers or vegetables would need care and watering while we're gone.  A neighbor had volunteered in the past, but I don't want to do that.  Maybe when we're too old to go on vacations anymore, I'll plant a couple of big pots with cherry tomatoes.....but I doubt it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

Our neighbor is a hoarder, .  When we removed the large 50 ft tree and had the stump ground, we had to replace the fencing between our yards.  It was 4 foot, so we replaced it with 4 feet.  Then this guy dug a drive way out so then the fence is too short and he complained.  

We went and bought a roll of five foot fencing and added it on our side.  Repurposed at one end a lot the cement we had to out in a raised area.  Then, our neighbor, who had removed his junk to dig the driveway, put his junk back, and leaned it up against our brand new higher fence.  Bent the top of the fence.

So, we took the dog run pieces, attached them to the fence, put the slats in, to hide the crap in his yard.  He has an old car in the back of his yard, an old camper on a trailer, another old car, and his truck which he parks between our houses.  It’s against code.

We planted bushes in front of the fencing which spread 10x10.  Repurposed the cement like rocks.  Putting up dog fencing to keep Bella out as she would eat the plants.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Looks good Aneeda, good luck with your garden.  You're much more ambitious than I am, I used to have a full veggie garden and a strawberry patch.  Between the bugs, the dry conditions, poor soil and my black thumb, I gave up in my retirement.  The time in my life I used to think I'd embrace gardening more than in my working days, I want nothing to do with it.  We go away on camping trips a couple of times a year too, so anything growing in the yard, plants, flowers or vegetables would need care and watering while we're gone.  A neighbor had volunteered in the past, but I don't want to do that.  Maybe when we're too old to go on vacations anymore, I'll plant a couple of big pots with cherry tomatoes.....but I doubt it.


I hope we have one more trip in us, to Texas, to see my daughter then that will be it.  Otherwise, we are done at this point.  But my daughter will be upset if we don’t come out and she probably would not come back here if we do not go there.  

Adult children are still childish .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 14, 2021)

Small window of sunshine so got all but three of the strawberries I bought planted.  I paid close attention to the strawberries because I bought the wrong kind before.  Some strawberries only bear fruit once.  These are usually the bigger strawberries.

If you want strawberries all summer long, and I do, make sure you get the ever-bearing strawberries.


----------



## Chet (Apr 14, 2021)

I way, way downsized gardening from what I had to two 1 square foot tilled areas for two tomatoes and that's it. They are the size of two containers if I were planting a container garden, but in the ground.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 14, 2021)

Aneeda....you most surely have a gardener's place in my heart.
Love your raised bed idea, and what your plans are and have been at your place.
Just when i say......no yard projects this year.....i come up with another one.
Do have one advantage here, our heat doesn't get as hot as where you are.
My newly thought up project still remains......3 galvanized water troughs for raised gardens.....so, more landscape stones in the area where they will be placed, stones in the bottom of them for drainage.
Also have an active mode in my brain as to thinking of things to ad, to add interest.
One of my favorite is galvanized watering cans, 2 gallon size......i've collected a lot of things, my treasures, which is part of my yard.

Aneeda, keep posting, so i can enjoy your progress......great job.....will look amazing.
Bella will enjoy her runs.....especially the 80ft one.

Would love to hear about others and your projects.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda....you most surely have a gardener's place in my heart.
> Love your raised bed idea, and what your plans are and have been at your place.
> Just when i say......no yard projects this year.....i come up with another one.
> Do have one advantage here, our heat doesn't get as hot as where you are.
> ...


Thanks, @MickaC changing a lot of stuff this year.  I love to garden, just love it.  Everything has to be done before June 20th as hip replacement is the 21.  Last year was just get stuff done so the yard looks half way decent.  

A lot of my plants, as I said, turned out not be perennials as advertised.  Should have looked them up, hindsight is so wonderful.  And I think the two grapes I bought died.  I did not know grapes are poisonous to dogs.  The progress is slow but I can’t do heavy work.  Got to reply on the big guy.  Our springs are so weather difficult.  80 degrees one day, snowing the next.  

Yes, the run gives me room for two dogs, , really hard to resist.  I saw a cowboy corgi for sale, I should not look, tri color face and blue speckled body.  OMGOSH so wanted that puppy, but we are never successful with two dogs.  Besides I don’t need another dog that bites,  , or another dog.  (Writing that on the blackboard 100 times.)

You could put strawberries in those water cans, just saying .  I have never planted cabbage and might give it a try.  Apparently they like the colder weather in the beginning.  Our veggie plants are all from Bonnie.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2021)

I just ordered. Borage seeds from Amazon.  Never heard of it before, but it’s a companion plant for tomatoes and says it discourages hookworm.  I hate tomato worms . When we had a garden when I was a child it was my job to pick the worms off. It’s still my job. 

It says the Borage leaves and flowers are edible and tastes like cucumber.  Says they attract bees to the garden, and I need bees so there you go.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2021)

I have never put veggies out this early in the year, but with up to 80 degree days and mostly 40 degree nights I decided to try it.  Wish I had not.  I covered the plants as a rep from Bonnie told me, read a bit on line, and decided to chance it.  Yup, bad move, everything died.  I mourn the loss of the money I paid for the veggies, and the veggies, but now I know that for me, at least, it doesn’t work.

Too much moisture and the water in the plants themselves can freeze, which it did, and then the plants freeze, and that is that.  A half frozen plant might grow but not very well.  This is the same problem that greenhouses have, moisture control.  Glad I never bought a green house.

In the second picture, I am using a pallet as a climbing fence for cucumbers.  I put grow pots over the cucumbers and they survived the night just fine.  I have always used pots as covers, not plastic.  Plastic was clearly a mistake.  I will not rebuy more veggies till May.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 18, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never put veggies out this early in the year, but with up to 80 degree days and mostly 40 degree nights I decided to try it.  Wish I had not.  I covered the plants as a rep from Bonnie told me, read a bit on line, and decided to chance it.  Yup, bad move, everything died.  I mourn the loss of the money I paid for the veggies, and the veggies, but now I know that for me, at least, it doesn’t work.
> 
> Too much moisture and the water in the plants themselves can freeze, which it did, and then the plants freeze, and that is that.  A half frozen plant might grow but not very well.  This is the same problem that greenhouses have, moisture control.  Glastd I never bought a green house.
> 
> In the second picture, I am using a pallet as a climbing fence for cucumbers.  I put grow pots over the cucumbers and they survived the night just fine.  I have always used pots as covers, not plastic.  Plastic was clearly a mistake.  I will not rebuy more veggies till May.


You're not alone, Aneeda, learned this early planting lesson,the hard way many years ago.
Being Canada, should know better.
Was always in a rush planting early, then have to cover, warm temps early is hard to resist.
My change of habits came into place.
Annual flowers, waited till June 1st planting, they always caught up, and grew just fine.
Potatoes and carrots, no matter what, tried to get them in beginning of May, rest of the garden, closer to the May long weekend.
Annual flower planting in town, still wait till June 1st.
Aneeda....you're right, plastic is a mistake.
Still... the love of gardening....will never give up.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 18, 2021)

@Aneeda72 ,that raised bed is to die for. In New Jersey the last frost date is May 15th and even that can be to early to put plants in. Mine are doing well inside and the only thing I have in my garden are peas and swiss chard, both are up. They love the cool weather.
I hope you have a great garden this year.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Aneeda72 ,that raised bed is to die for. In New Jersey the last frost date is May 15th and even that can be to early to put plants in. Mine are doing well inside and the only thing I have in my garden are peas and swiss chard, both are up. They love the cool weather.
> I hope you have a great garden this year.


Yup, it was a mistake for sure, but curiosity got the best of me.  First and last time I do that.  Thanks on the raised bed, I was talking to another shopper at Lowe’s today and she said she had two bed springs in her basement for years and she is going to make them into raised beds as well.  I’ve started a trend.


----------



## Tish (Apr 18, 2021)

Looks fantastic.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 19, 2021)

Tish said:


> Looks fantastic.


Thanks


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 19, 2021)

Itching to get our veggies in, but it is still a bit early here.  I have planted a few things that can withstand a little frost, some broccoli and lettuce.  Supposed to be in the upper 20s tonight, but no other freezes in the 10 day forecast. It won't be long now...


----------



## Liberty (Apr 19, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have never put veggies out this early in the year, but with up to 80 degree days and mostly 40 degree nights I decided to try it.  Wish I had not.  I covered the plants as a rep from Bonnie told me, read a bit on line, and decided to chance it.  Yup, bad move, everything died.  I mourn the loss of the money I paid for the veggies, and the veggies, but now I know that for me, at least, it doesn’t work.
> 
> Too much moisture and the water in the plants themselves can freeze, which it did, and then the plants freeze, and that is that.  A half frozen plant might grow but not very well.  This is the same problem that greenhouses have, moisture control.  Glad I never bought a green house.
> 
> In the second picture, I am using a pallet as a climbing fence for cucumbers.  I put grow pots over the cucumbers and they survived the night just fine.  I have always used pots as covers, not plastic.  Plastic was clearly a mistake.  I will not rebuy more veggies till May.


Gardeners supply has a freeze cover that protects down to 24° and lets 60% light through.  We use that every year to protect tender plants in Jan-Mar.  Works well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 19, 2021)

Working on the garden and told my husband no going in early as we need to get your new blueberry bushes in.  This meant he had to make a few changes in the garden that I am not strong enough to do.  After the blueberries were in, these plants will be 5x5 ft, he was to move some stuff, can’t think of the name.

Anyway, ready to move the shredded stuff when a perfectly beautiful day turned nasty.  Clouds rolled in, it got a bit cooler and then the wind hit.    25 mph steady wind  with gusts up to 50 mph so that ended that plan.  Hmm, put everything away.

Then I had him go sit in the shed and half fill the pots with potty soil so I can transfer the rest of my small plants into bigger pots so they don’t get root bound.  And I will just haul them in and out of the shed until they can be planted.  I ”paid” him with lunch out, and I AM a GETTING MY MONEY’S WORTH.  

He ate all his lunch and 3/4 of mine as I let him pick the place and I don’t like their food a whole lot.  Then a scoop of ice cream afterwards.  I really like the Baskin Robbins lemon ice cream and only 240 calories in a scoop.  Plus, cause I am doing so much my blood sugar can handle it as well.

He also got some easy to put up fencing put up.  I got all the cement chunks moved, all the strawberries I had planted, raked up a bunch of stuff, moved some empty containers out of the shed and into the container storage area by Bella’s dog house.  A lot got done and I wanted to work another hour, but nope.  Oh, went and bought more strawberries plants which are still on sale.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 20, 2021)

Little tiny early tomato on the plant I am keeping in the shed at night.  It’s smaller Than a dime and the earliest tomato I’ve ever raised.  I am so proud


----------



## MickaC (Apr 21, 2021)

Aneeda....i have a dumb question.
Your box spring garden......can you reach to the center of them, without stepping into it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda....i have a dumb question.
> Your box spring garden......can you reach to the center of them, without stepping into it.


Yes, it’s a full bed box spring  and a piece of wood runs down the center.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

Got the strawberry bed weeded and all the strawberries planted.  I try and buy strawberry plants that have little strawberries on them.  Even though those berries usually die due to the shock of being replanted; I at least know that the plant I am buying will bear fruit.

Only worked for an hour in garden today as it was too cold in the morning and I had other stuff to get done.  Then the HVAC people came out, then lunch, then grocery shopping.  So busy since I retired.  . It’s a wonder I had time to go to a job and care for the children.

Got the two stakes we needed at Lowe’s to finish getting the decorative fence in, some slates to finish the other privacy fencing, two more stakes for a piece of privacy fencing for the front by our door where amazon insist on dropping our packages.  

Husband started moving the perennial grass from the front garden, which we are redoing, to the back yard.  He’s moved all 12 plants.  More gardening tomorrow .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2021)

Was sitting up my veterans memorial garden yesterday.  It used to be in the side yard, but since I made that into a run for Bella, I had to move it.  Moved some flowers from the front yard to the back, in fact, most of the flowers in the front will be moved to the back.

Had husband plant the large blueberry plants we bought.  Got some decorative fencing in, repotted all the veggies now onto bigger pots until they can be placed out.  So in the shed at night, outside in the afternoon when it’s warm enough.

Husband got his bed frame put together so now we have another full bed spring to set up as a raised garden.  Will get that done today.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 23, 2021)

I am very jealous, Aneeda.
Wish i was doing the garden and yard thing too.
Yesterday was +17, sunny, great day.
Couldn't do my lawn yesterday.....my lawn mower hasn't found its way back yet, from oil change and blade sharpening.....sigh........good help's hard to find.
Today, woke up to -4, now -6, snow flurries, high of maybe......+4.
Would love to do something outside besides chasing the neighbours cat out of my yard.....did you know cats can climb fences......going have to get a water gun.
So......thinking about outside stuff is all i'm doing at moment.


----------



## Dana (Apr 23, 2021)

I am really impressed Aneeda....your garden is looking great!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I am very jealous, Aneeda.
> Wish i was doing the garden and yard thing too.
> Yesterday was +17, sunny, great day.
> Couldn't do my lawn yesterday.....my lawn mower hasn't found its way back yet, from oil change and blade sharpening.....sigh........good help's hard to find.
> ...


yes and they can jump over fences as well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 23, 2021)

The memorial garden is almost done just a few final touches.  I have emptied one of the gardens in the front yard and am deciding what to do with it.  I change my mind every five minutes.  . The plaque says ”all gave some, some gave all”.  A stone marine for him, very fitting actually, and a WAC for me.  I want to add an Air Force and navy guy, the statues are expensive.  I don’t ever want to forget the sacrifices that were/are made for our freedom to choose.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

Got a lot done yesterday as far as gardens are concerned.  Finished redoing and mulching over the two large annual garden spaces in the front.  This involved taking down a raise area and using the castle rock in the back garden around the raised beds.

Removing all the crap grass that grew so fast, moving some dirt, smoothing everything down, a d covering with mulch.  This will save us a lot water and allow me to have my veggie garden this summer even with a drought.  I feed us and a few neighbors with those veggies.

I lost a few roses over the winter and my potted blueberries don’t look to good.  It will take the blueberries a couple years to recover, if they do.  I had to throw 4 roses in the back away.  But save 3 barely alive roses in the front.  I potted those miniature roses and placed them into the memorial garden which is now finished.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

The roses seem to be recovering.  I moved all the irises that lined the front side yard and front yard into the back.  Since irises are bulbs, they move well.  I bought them last year, on clearance for a dollar, and they were supposed to bloom this year.  But since I moved them, they might not bloom, but they won’t die.

I have two in ground cucumbers and an accidently bought watermelon that have survived the cold as I cover them at night with larger planters.  It is supposed to be quite warm over the next two weeks so I put a green pepper in the raised bed, covered it, and we shall see how it does.

I‘d like to get the veggies planted so I can use the pots I repotted them to.  I bought two lovely annual arrangements in large pots on clearance for 20 each.  The pots matched two smaller pots that I already have.  Yesterday, while husband finished up the two former large gardens in the front, I started weeding the last front garden, which is against the front of the house, and will remain.

This will have a combination of flowers and roses including annuals.  But this year all the annuals, in the front, will be in pots.  I will be able to hand water this garden and thus control water usage.  I had to buy two roses to plant in front to replace the three, and I need to buy one more.

Everything is coming along well.  I hate the expenditure of money but the house has to look decent, and, , I love gardening.  It’s cheaper than mental health therapy


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 29, 2021)

Aneeda ,, Can't imagine  what  my place would look like if you lived here,, 8 acres to maintain or garden in.

Before MIL passed, a young lady  rented her pasture & barn for  horses.
We hauled up the horse poop,,led it set  couple of years. (compost)

This spring hubby  hauled over    some backhoe scoops ,,put compost on my raised bed.

Having hard time  finding onion sets,,planed some  onions that were  growing in house.
Weather to changeable here to plant  tomatoes  or squash.

While hubby was  running backhoe,, had him bring over more compost to put above  apple trees.
I really wanted to have less slope in yard in that  area.

After we got  done remodeling this  house way back in late 70s.
 He planted apple trees,,peach ,cherry trees.
Apples lived others didn't.

First  batch of  blueberry bushes died.
He replanted 6 or 7 bushes which grew   to be too large.
Saw him out cutting them back ,,just before Spring.
Time will tell  how the produce this year.

With rabbits, deer & wild turkey moving onto back acreage, will need to fence in  any garden I have.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 29, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda ,, Can't imagine  what  my place would look like if you lived here,, 8 acres to maintain or garden in.
> 
> Before MIL passed, a young lady  rented her pasture & barn for  horses.
> We hauled up the horse poop,,led it set  couple of years. (compost)
> ...


WOW...Silverfox.....sounds like you're dealing with a lot of challenges.
But.... you sound determined.....i'm sure your garden will be great.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 29, 2021)

Started on tuesday with a great spring day.....downhill the last two.
I consider my yard very low maintenance......any leaves in my landscaping stone areas....use a blower....blow them onto the grass......then put through the mower......hardly ever use a rake....last couple days....has been cold and somewhat wet.....hard to put through the mower.....waiting for sun to dry things a bit.
The sun is out today, hopefully for a while.....but.....we do need rain.
Maybe should get some holes drilled in my metal water cans for drainage....ready for filling and placing.....this is just a decor thing....not a useful thing.
Are some things i want to move.....might work on that as well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda ,, Can't imagine  what  my place would look like if you lived here,, 8 acres to maintain or garden in.
> 
> Before MIL passed, a young lady  rented her pasture & barn for  horses.
> We hauled up the horse poop,,led it set  couple of years. (compost)
> ...


There is no way at any time in my life I could have handled so much land,  but at the time I did  not know that.  I so wanted a hobby farm when I was younger.  When I married my current husband, other than a marine, he had farmed, a true plus.  Can we buy a farm when you get out?  Sure he said.

But he hadn’t really farmed.  He had worked on his uncles farm in the Dakota, large scale grain farming, not the kind of farming I had envisioned.  He lied.  There would never be a farm.  He knew there would never be a farm.  I was very stupid for a very long time.  

But had there been a farm, even a small hobby farm, due to my many severe medical problems I realized, in hindsight, I would have died on that farm in no time at all.  I haven’t ever been able to decide if that would have been a good thing or a bad thing.

 too much information, but I would have loved to have those acres, loved it.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Started on tuesday with a great spring day.....downhill the last two.
> I consider my yard very low maintenance......any leaves in my landscaping stone areas....use a blower....blow them onto the grass......then put through the mower......hardly ever use a rake....last couple days....has been cold and somewhat wet.....hard to put through the mower.....waiting for sun to dry things a bit.
> The sun is out today, hopefully for a while.....but.....we do need rain.
> Maybe should get some holes drilled in my metal water cans for drainage....ready for filling and placing.....this is just a decor thing....not a useful thing.
> Are some things i want to move.....might work on that as well.


You could put strawberries in them, the water cans.  It would draw the birds.  I like to watch birds.  When SSI comes I plan on buying a decorative bird feeder and seed.  I am going to put it right where my difficult neighbor illegally parks his truck so his truck can become covered in bird shit.

Payback for his throwing his cigarette butts into my yard for me to pick up.  Plus a lit one could set my mulch filled yard on fire.  I go through the yard, pick them up, and throw them back into his driveway.  It’s a daily chore


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

The front of the house and the finished memorial garden.  All I need is a navy and an Air Force statue, plus coast guard, of course


----------



## MickaC (Apr 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The front of the house and the finished memorial garden.  All I need is a navy and an Air Force statue, plus coast guard, of course


I totally love what you've been and are doing.


----------



## MickaC (Apr 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> You could put strawberries in them, the water cans.  It would draw the birds.  I like to watch birds.  When SSI comes I plan on buying a decorative bird feeder and seed.  I am going to put it right where my difficult neighbor illegally parks his truck so his truck can become covered in bird shit.
> 
> Payback for his throwing his cigarette butts into my yard for me to pick up.  Plus a lit one could set my mulch filled yard on fire.  I go through the yard, pick them up, and throw them back into his driveway.  It’s a daily chore


I could put strawberries in them...but...i'd have to buy the plants every year because they wouldn't survive the winter in them.
What i have been doing is putting solar lights in them.....every year i add some.....got 10 more water cans this year.
Didn't get the solar lights out last year, because i did a bunch of changing.
Have collected solar lights for many years....think i started 15+ years ago.......love them.


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 30, 2021)

Iris & peony from years ago


----------



## Sliverfox (Apr 30, 2021)

Its a wet chilly day here in PA.
Thought you might enjoy this picture to cheer your  day,no matter what your weather is  like today.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 1, 2021)

Farmer Aneeda72


----------



## Jules (May 1, 2021)

Farmer Aneeda is all set to attack that garden.


----------



## dobielvr (May 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Farmer Aneeda72


I admire your determination Aneeda72.......


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 1, 2021)

Worked all day in the front and back gardens with a trip to Lowe’s and lunch and a trip to Home Depot.  Very tired but we got a done.  tonight but not taking any chances.  Container gardening.
The spaghetti squash is in the ground at the end and has that whole area to cover and it will.  One plant went into shock so not use if it will make it.

The large grey containers have large tomatoes in them.  The safest containers, from those I goggled about, have pp5 on the back.  I used the containers when we moved and now they are raised beds. 

Mostly peppers on the first raised bed and tomatoes on the second.  Tomorrow the rest of the squash should be planted.  Everything will be uncovered and then covered again until night time temperatures are a steady 50 and above.  Normally I do not plant till the end of May, but it was 80 today.  And I want everything done before my hip replacement so getting all my ducks in a row.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 3, 2021)

Got the front garden totally weeded and a few, very very, few new perennials planted.  Last year I had a lot of annuals in this garden, but not so many this year.  But there are gaps to fill in.  Bought some sunflower seeds and sweet peas seeds to put in.

The nights are 40 and above so will get the rest of the vegetables in today.  I have 11 tomato plants, most are different; and will they will be plants in containers.  Some of the tomatoes have a very low yield so I have three of one kind etc.  Last year they did very poor in my soil while the squash over excelled.  Only the squash will be in the ground.

Bought a few plants I have not raised before-those might be put in the ground.  I always plant flowers around the veggies to draw the bees.


----------



## MickaC (May 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Worked all day in the front and back gardens with a trip to Lowe’s and lunch and a trip to Home Depot.  Very tired but we got a done.  tonight but not taking any chances.  Container gardening.
> The spaghetti squash is in the ground at the end and has that whole area to cover and it will.  One plant went into shock so not use if it will make it.
> 
> The large grey containers have large tomatoes in them.  The safest containers, from those I goggled about, have pp5 on the back.  I used the containers when we moved and now they are raised beds.
> ...


You're do a GREAT JOB getting all your ducks in a row.
Love all what you've done.
When is your hip replacement.


----------



## dobielvr (May 3, 2021)

Aneeda, do you plant your tomatoes in those blue pots that are showing in your pics?

Are those 12"?


----------



## Jules (May 3, 2021)

Until you mentioned it needs to be 50F at night, I never thought about it.  It’s no wonder lots of plants don’t seem to do well after being purchased from the dealers (not all, just some).  We are near freezing at night.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 4, 2021)

Yup, @Jules, it depends on the vegetable.  Vegetables like cabbage and broccoli like cold in the beginning.

I like to try new plants so I bought some Aspabroc broccolini.  I’ve never had broccolini but it sounds really good.  I bought two plants but when I read about it, I need to buy two more plants.  Seems to grow really easily.  Also got a Baby Butternut plant which produces smaller squash.

Got most of the plants in yesterday.  Pretty much finished the front yard.  Just working on the back.  I need a lot of mulch but the price has gone up, instead of 2.50 a bag, it’s 3.33 a bag.  Waiting for it to go on sale again.  I could move what I have on a side yard to the backyard.

A lot of work.  Thinking about it.  I am putting down weed block on the entire garden area.  I didn’t do that last year and the week were horrific and impossible to get rid of.  I think the weeds were one of the reasons my tomatoes did poorly.  This year all my tomatoes will be in pots.  Due to my June surgery everything that can be in a raised bed situation is.

Squash can be grown in a pot, but it does not do as well, doesn’t produce as well.

It was 44 last night.    Hopefully all the veggies have survived.  This is a real experiment for me, I usually plant in the last week of May.  The weather is crazy.  70s and higher during the day below 50 at night.

I cover all the veggies at night a d take the covers off once it’s 50 degrees outside.  It’s a pain.  But with surgery June 21, I might not have gotten everything done.  Husband works as slow as possible.  I had him even take 4 days of vacation with hopes of making a lot of progress.  Progress is slow on his part.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 4, 2021)

Aneeda,, sure hope all goes well for you on back surgery.

Hubby had lumbar epidural shots in his  back 5 years ago.
I think they helped.

We talked with the doctor about surgery,, hubby  decided to not have any done.

He did  buy an inversion table   & uses that when his back hurts.
Says it  helps.

Part of his problem is  operating a chainsaw  for many hours.
I think  doing that kind of  work is only way he feels useful /productive.

Guess his father pounded the work ethnic into him?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 4, 2021)

Everything survived the night.  Little too much condensation on the zucchini but will fit that tonight so all is good .  Lots of work, missing my tv shows and computer game, but recording the shows and the game can wait.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 4, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Aneeda,, sure hope all goes well for you on back surgery.
> 
> Hubby had lumbar epidural shots in his  back 5 years ago.
> I think they helped.
> ...


Thanks I already had two back surgeries, the new surgery in June will be a hip replacement.  I have a torn labrum, and arthritis.


----------



## Jules (May 4, 2021)

All your energy tires me out.  It’ll be worth it when you start dining.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 4, 2021)

I bought far too many tomatoes, lol.  Usually we share them with the people he works with but now he works at home.  Usually my daughter takes a bunch, but she moved to Texas last year.  I am going to have far too many tomatoes if people in the neighborhood don’t take a bunch.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 7, 2021)

Mulch, we need a lot of mulch to put around the garden.  Plus we tried to grow grass in the back, even though we are allergic to grass, and it didn’t take.  So mulch, lots of mulch is needed and now it’s 3.98 at Lowes and Home Depot both.  

I googled.  Black mulch at Walmart 2.22 a bag, red 1.97.  We have red and black in the back so, red it is.  And these are the 2 cubic feet bags, the bags at the other stores were the 1.5 cubic feet.  So, more bang for the buck.  Bought 12 bags, went back bought 14 bags.  

Walmart couldn’t guarantee that it would be on sale today.  But we need black for the front.  Today back to Walmart for the black.  .

Was able to leave the veggies uncovered last night.  It was over 60 all night and 94 during the day.  .  Tonight it’s supposed to be under 40 again at night and over 80 during the day.  Tonight the plants will have to be covered.  Spring in Utah is so difficult.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 7, 2021)

Ok, the food plants are veggies on sale 3 for 10.00 regular 5 dollars a piece or more, can’t remember but look at the clearance prices I got on annuals and some perennials.  An over 58 dollar bowl of annuals 1.80 even if the plants die, try buying a nice pot for 1.80.  The pansy bowls 14.95, .45 cents.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 8, 2021)

Working in the garden was cut short by a bad dust storm with heavy winds, gusts up to 40-50 mph with a steady 27 mph wind.  Had to hustle to get everything put away that would blow away and get the tomatoes covered before the stems broke.

I wanted to get all those plants I bought in the ground but it was a no go, also impossible to get the mulch down .  It did get cooler so everything was covered again and we got a light rain last night.  I’ll still have to water the tomatoes today since they are completely covered.  Nights are supposed to be in the 40’s all next week.  

The lovely new rose I bought for the front yard, an apricot orange color, joined two other new roses which had red white tags on them.  They bloomed yesterday, they are apricot orange  colored.  Surprise!


----------



## MickaC (May 8, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Mulch, we need a lot of mulch to put around the garden.  Plus we tried to grow grass in the back, even though we are allergic to grass, and it didn’t take.  So mulch, lots of mulch is needed and now it’s 3.98 at Lowes and Home Depot both.
> 
> I googled.  Black mulch at Walmart 2.22 a bag, red 1.97.  We have red and black in the back so, red it is.  And these are the 2 cubic feet bags, the bags at the other stores were the 1.5 cubic feet.  So, more bang for the buck.  Bought 12 bags, went back bought 14 bags.
> 
> ...


What is the mulch made from that you are buying.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 8, 2021)

MickaC said:


> What is the mulch made from that you are buying.


Really?  How would I know this?  I am not even aware of what hamburger is made of, as the secret ingredients are, well, a secret.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 10, 2021)

The garden is coming along nicely.  Black and red mulch and next will be brown.  The price went up to 2.22 a bag but still half of what lowes charges.  The plants are all fine despite the colder nights as I cover them all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

I have 18 tomatoes .  I put some in pots and the rest in a tomato garden.  Then I put chrysanthemums around the garden which is supposed to help protect against insects.  Then he decided he wanted a tree.  Found an apricot.

Couldn’t find a dwarf tree, so full size.  Apricots don’t need to be sprayed but it doesn’t matter.  He doesn’t eat them anyway.  This meant I had to replant all the tomatoes as they were planted in the only place in the yard where you could put a tree.

I wanted a picnic area where the extended family could eat outside, he did not.  My picnic area became the new tomato garden and I have moved all the plants there.  Last night we did not cover them so we will see if they survive.  He wanted to leave all the veggies uncovered.  .  No way. Tomorrow I will see if he covered the other plants and if the tomatoes survive.  I think the tomatoes will be ok.  (I am having an eye issue so didn’t want to check last night.)

Anyway, still spending most of the day working on the garden.  I am moving the strawberries into planters since they are not doing well in the ground and moving some flowers bulbs to where the tree is planted.  Then it has to be mulched where the tree is planted.

At least the front is pretty much done.  Still a little mulching to do.


----------



## MickaC (May 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have 18 tomatoes .  I put some in pots and the rest in a tomato garden.  Then I put chrysanthemums around the garden which is supposed to help protect against insects.  Then he decided he wanted a tree.  Found an apricot.
> 
> Couldn’t find a dwarf tree, so full size.  Apricots don’t need to be sprayed but it doesn’t matter.  He doesn’t eat them anyway.  This meant I had to replant all the tomatoes as they were planted in the only place in the yard where you could put a tree.
> 
> ...


Sorry, Aneeda, your husband surely doesn't seem to be on the same page as you are in the yard department.
Seems to be making your efforts so much harder.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Sorry, Aneeda, your husband surely doesn't seem to be on the same page as you are in the yard department.
> Seems to be making your efforts so much harder.


We are not on the same page in anything anymore


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

front yard


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

Having issues with posting photos-back yard


----------



## Pinky (May 13, 2021)

Your gardens look awesome! Such a lot of time and effort .. thanks for sharing


----------



## dobielvr (May 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Having issues with posting photos-back yardView attachment 164724View attachment 164723View attachment 164725


Unbelievable.  The amount of work you've done!  Looks so pretty.

But, I have a question...once you get down there to plant, how do you get back up?  lol
I'm serious.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 13, 2021)

Wow!

Gorgeous, Aneeda!


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

looks nice aneeda


----------



## Pepper (May 13, 2021)

A lot of Great Work there, Aneeda!  Beautiful!  And................Bella is so cute!


----------



## Elsie (May 13, 2021)

Speaking of strawberries.   The moment I closed my eyes in bed the night after a long day of helping my mother pick strawberries from her huge patch of strawberries, my 'vision' was completely filled with strawberry leaves and strawberries.  But at least they didn't haunt me in my dreams.


----------



## MickaC (May 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Having issues with posting photos-back yardView attachment 164724View attachment 164723View attachment 164725


Aneeda.......*you deserve an award......or 2......or 3......or 100.*
You've done an amazing job !!!!!!!!!!!!!  in a short time.
Looks like you have a very large yard/lot.
Hope all your work gives you great rewards and happiness.......makes me happy just looking at your yard.


----------



## Sliverfox (May 13, 2021)

Looks awesome.

Too bad  you aren't my  neighbor,,might encorage me to get  busy  with our yard.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Unbelievable.  The amount of work you've done!  Looks so pretty.
> 
> But, I have a question...once you get down there to plant, how do you get back up?  lol
> I'm serious.


I SIT on a foot stool a d plant or stand up and bend over.  Once flat on the floor, or pavement, or ground; I am stuck and can’t get up.  Someone has to lift me up.  . Usually paramedics


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda.......*you deserve an award......or 2......or 3......or 100.*
> You've done an amazing job !!!!!!!!!!!!!  in a short time.
> Looks like you have a very large yard/lot.
> Hope all your work gives you great rewards and happiness.......makes me happy just looking at your yard.


It makes me happy to look at.  I actually think this is the best I’ve ever done.  I am very happy with it.  Thanks so much.  Dreamed a rare dream last night, , I was eating my veggies.


----------



## ohioboy (May 13, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I have 18 tomatoes .



There was a  U.S. Supreme court case where they decided if the Tomato was a Fruit or Vegetable. Which one do you think they picked?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 14, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> There was a  U.S. Supreme court case where they decided if the Tomato was a Fruit or Vegetable. Which one do you think they picked?


It’s a fruit


----------



## MickaC (May 14, 2021)

Fruit.


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

NO, the ruling was it is a Vegetable:

Holding:Tomatoes are "vegetables" and not "fruit" within the meaning of the Tariff Act of 1883 based on the common meaning of those words.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 14, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> NO, the ruling was it is a Vegetable:
> 
> Holding:Tomatoes are "vegetables" and not "fruit" within the meaning of the Tariff Act of 1883 based on the common meaning of those words.


The ruling was wrong, they are a fruit


----------



## ohioboy (May 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The ruling was wrong, they are a fruit



The ruling, read their reasoning.

https://caselaw.findlaw.com/us-supreme-court/149/304.html


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (May 14, 2021)

@Aneeda72 your garden is beautiful and so neat.  Having a garden myself I can appreciate all the work that goes into it. 
Nothing like growing your own veggies. 
I wish you a very bountiful season.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 14, 2021)

I realize I had created a couple of trip hazards on my paths, because, yup, I kept tripping .  One must always be prepared to rethink their garden and redo.  So I rethought  and redid.  This is the view from my back door.  
In the heat of the afternoon, we went shopping.  Got a 150 dollars worth of plants all on clearance.  The five large plants regular 40 dollars, 10 a piece.  The rest ranged from a dollar to 3 potted plants at 4 a piece on clearance.  Got tons of perennials and 18 annuals.

I bought 20 irises.  They were 2 for 10 dollars, then went on clearance for 4 dollars a piece.  Tried to talk the garden people down on price.  No go.  Then talked to a manager 2 dollars a piece.  They are all purple.  You can see the large area next to the plants which is where most of them will go.


----------



## Jules (May 14, 2021)

You are so good at this.  Have you done this in your other homes?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 15, 2021)

Jules said:


> You are so good at this.  Have you done this in your other homes?


Thanks.

Yes, this is our third house in 40 years and each time I’ve learned more.  Mostly I’ve realized not to let my mistakes go but correct them right away.  It is always a learning experience.  I like the outside of a house to look good, and my husband and I are both allergic to grass.  Although I would like a little grass.

I wish I had been born with a stronger, healthier body.  I always wanted to be a farmers wife.  If I had been born 20 years later, and healthier, , I could have wished to be a farmer.


----------



## MickaC (May 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The ruling was wrong, they are a fruit





ohioboy said:


> The ruling, read their reasoning.
> 
> https://caselaw.findlaw.com/us-supreme-court/149/304.html


WOW.....think i'll exit this one...........poor tomatoes......taken to court.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 15, 2021)

Conversation with my neighbor:

Me:  Are you going to use those landscape rocks? 

Him:  No, just stacked them there to get them out of my yard.

Me:  Can I have them?

Him:  Yes, I have to put my wheelbarrow back together.

Me:  Use mine.

Him:  Take about 20 minutes, where do you want them.  Oh, nice, so nice.

Me:  Here, there, wherever.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 15, 2021)

Thou shall not covet thy neighbors landscape rocks, but I did, and now they are MY mine.  In return I gave him two straps he needed to prop up his falling over fence. He’s happy, I am extremely happy, all good in the hood.


----------



## ohioboy (May 15, 2021)

MickaC said:


> WOW.....think i'll exit this one...........poor tomatoes......taken to court.


Evidentially there was a Tariff dispute, which could mean the difference between  Multi *Millons* in revenue. As noted, the SC _did_ rule that *Botanically* the Tomato IS a Fruit, but they were relying on case law analysis for Tariff law.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Conversation with my neighbor:
> 
> Me:  Are you going to use those landscape rocks?
> 
> ...


*way to scavenger hunt!!*


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 17, 2021)

Worked very hard in the yard today and am really tired.

Planted 30 flowers in the front.  20 were Shasta daisies which will return every year.  Weeded, deadheaded, trimmed the roses, and started laying down the brown mulch around the grey tubs.  Watered this garden.

Removed the white markers for the perennials, so many of them have come up, and used the white markers on the annuals I put in so I know which plants to remove in the fall.  Some of my perennials did not return, , but the winter was too dry, I think.

Husband got up and we went to Lowe’s.  Yesterday we planted five spirea plants and need more.  The clearance ones had all been sold so bought Tom Thumb Cranberry Cotoneaster plants, on clearance, and planted them.  Moved the Spirea plants to another place.

Hopefully tomorrow I can finish the mulch in the front after I plant the irises in the back.  Later, when warmer, I will get seeds in the ground.  Everything should be finished before my surgery in June.  Making good progress.


----------



## MickaC (May 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *way to scavenger hunt!!*


Way to go !!!!!!!!  Love them !!!!!!! Lucky you.
Love stones......wish i could have got some.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 19, 2021)

You're doing so well in that garden.  I'm enviois!  Wish I could have a garden!


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> You're doing so well in that garden.  I'm enviois!  Wish I could have a garden!


I love to garden, helps keep me sane, but I would still rather have an apartment.  Gardens are a lot of work.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 19, 2021)

The gardens are done.  There is still a little tweaking to be done in the back, seeds need to planted but still to cold at night.  Then continued upkeep of course and the tomatoes always require a lot of work.  Otherwise it is mainly finished.  The small garden with the apricot tree and the long space with the cranberry plants.  My neighbors mother had us get more blocks yesterday that were piled in the front yard so YAY.


----------



## Jules (May 19, 2021)

Your neighbours who are supplying the blocks must be thrilled to have you next door.  

I’m salivating thinking about your fresh tomatoes.


----------



## AnnieA (May 19, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> The gardens are done.  There is still a little tweaking to be done in the back, seeds need to planted but still to cold at night.  Then continued upkeep of course and the tomatoes always require a lot of work.  Otherwise it is mainly finished.  The small garden with the apricot tree and the long space with the cranberry plants.  My neighbors mother had us get more blocks yesterday that were piled in the front yard so YAY.View attachment 165757View attachment 165758


Congratulations!  Looks wonderful!   Looking forward to updates through the season.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2021)

The gardens look GREAT, just great.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 27, 2021)

So tomatoes, strawberries and I have two different types of plants, cucumbers, peppers, lots of blueberries already on plants, and the squash are getting bigger.  Radish seeds are planted.  Everything else is doing really well.  Memorial garden in full bloom and looks wonderful. Takes forever to water it all.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2021)

My Orange Swiss Chard has beet leaf miners which turns the leaves completely brown.  I thought it was something else.  They also infect the soil and start and endless cycle of ruining the leaves.  It’s a fly, egg, maggot situation.  The brown color is maggot poop.  . The plant is fine amd the non brown leaves are fine.

Hungry anyone?  .

I thought of throwing them away.  Instead I am going to dig them out and move them somewhere else to see if they can be saved.  So frustrating.  The leaves were just large enough to cook.

I will plant my spring onions there.  These maggots only effect certain plants and won’t bother the onions.  They had brown spots when I bought them but I thought they were frost bitten.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 1, 2021)

Moved the chard, hopefully I can save it.  Planted 32 annual yellow flowers in front of the roses and irises not as hard as it sounds. That strip is well watered and the ground soft and it is also a bit raised.  Sat on my foot stool and the planting went really fast.

My radishes are already popping up, well, his radishes.  Will plant the spring onions tomorrow where the chard was.  And I have chard seeds which I will get planted somewhere as well.  Still have to finish my dog run mulch removal project which is taking forever.  But got Bella moved down to the shady end.

Its well on the way to 90 degrees today.  She needed to be in the shady end.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 5, 2021)

Well, it's official.......
I still know how to garden.
Radishes, peas, beans that i planted monday are peaking through......acorn squash on tuesday, will be through today or tomorrow.
Happy to know i didn't plant any seeds upside down.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 6, 2021)

My squash plants have squash on them


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 7, 2021)

Weeds are very happy with my gardening  skills.

Waiting  for  some   roundup to appear in my  sprayer.

Wondering why  local farmer hasn't  called  hubby to  spray his crops.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 7, 2021)

Sliverfox said:


> Weeds are very happy with my gardening  skills.
> 
> Waiting  for  some   roundup to appear in my  sprayer.
> 
> Wondering why  local farmer hasn't  called  hubby to  spray his crops.


I mostly use roundup.  Sometimes you are forced to cut a weed as it is where you can’t use round up.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I mostly use roundup.  Sometimes you are forced to cut a weed as it is where you can’t use round up.


I've freshly cut long-rooted weeds ground height, then using a thin brush, painted a little Round-up on the freshly cut stem/root when in close proximity to other thriving flowers/plants/shrubs.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 20, 2021)

Pictures of my garden which I shall miss, everything is producing


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 20, 2021)

O, Aneeda,,,,maybe you can get visiting rights to   check your  garden?  

Wish our garden looked as  nice.

We did   circle the tomato plants with deer netting.

While planing  the  2  shabby tomato plants  this morning,,Mac managed to get half way under the  netting.

Looks like I'll be  getting some  bricks , stones ,, wood to hold it  down.
Keep out the rabbits.


----------



## Jules (Jun 20, 2021)

Can you take some of those potted plants to your new patio.  Put it in the contract.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 20, 2021)

Jules said:


> Can you take some of those potted plants to your new patio.  Put it in the contract.


No I am leaving them.  The potted flowers are all annuals and will die over the winter as will all the veggies except the fruits.


----------



## MickaC (Jun 20, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Pictures of my garden which I shall miss, everything is producingView attachment 170122View attachment 170123View attachment 170124View attachment 170125


Aneeda......Your planning, your yard/garden is ULTRA AMAZING.


----------

